# Zombie family. WARNING: NUDITY, GORE AND BAD TASTE :)



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Post removed, it can be viewed over at the CH Forum.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Shouldn't this be in the adult section?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree, adult section. Work is good but the subject is not to my liking.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Shouldn't this be in the adult section?


I agree, good thing I am here before my kids today! Please move. Thank You.

Rob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Where at the CH is it? I'd like to see it :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

mcdougall said:


> Where at the CH is it? I'd like to see it :thumbsup:
> Denis


Dennis, it's in the Model Museum thread under the above title .


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

mcdougall said:


> Where at the CH is it? I'd like to see it :thumbsup:
> Denis


Oops, looks like there is an echo in here, I double posted a reply


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

as I wrote at the CH... Incredibly realistic gore, subject matter aside, You have done a great job here....addressing the subject matter...Hey they're Zombies 
You did use a 'Fair warning disclaimer' which is great! But, yeah, over here this should go into the Adult section, Have you got access ? Email the Hankster, he can set you up :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

mcdougall said:


> as I wrote at the CH... Incredibly realistic gore, subject matter aside, You have done a great job here....addressing the subject matter...Hey they're Zombies
> You did use a 'Fair warning disclaimer' which is great! But, yeah, over here this should go into the Adult section, Have you got access ? Email the Hankster, he can set you up :thumbsup:
> Denis


Thanks Dennis, I'll do that, I've been curious as to what's in that section


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

csoldier said:


> Thanks Dennis, I'll do that, I've been curious as to what's in that section


Adult themed stuff, mostly of the fairer gender...but this would certainly fit in there well. Don't feel bad, I kind of pushed the envelope here a few weeks ago with this thread... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=412481
Pretty intense to some and I should have posted it in the Adult Themed Modeling Section...Actually I might just do that later today :thumbsup:
Cheers Denis


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Not that I really want to harp on this type of subject, but I like to think at least this website can be perused with out my having to look over my youngest boys shoulder and then have to explain something he don't want to know about just yet anyway. This has been the only active, family friendly monster model sight that I am comfortable with my kids looking through with out my being around. I'd like to see it stay that way and appreciate the locked out adult board. 

Otherwise that was a nicely gruesome model!

Rob


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree that it is good to have an Adult section for these types of kits but good luck getting into it. I have requested access about 6 or 8 times over the time I have been on this site and still have not been allowed in. I am not sure whats going on in there but I guess I am not worthy.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Try using this Link to Email Hank...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=1

OR....This link to send him a PM (Private Message)
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/private.php?do=newpm&u=1
Denis


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

csoldier said:


> Dennis, it's in the Model Museum thread under the above title .


Got a link?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> Got a link?


Check your PM box, I sent you a link
Denis


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

may I have a link also?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

csoldier said:


> Dennis, it's in the Model Museum thread under the above title .


What/who/where is "CH"?
A link posted here would be nice, I can search out the work in question once I get there, but I simply have no idea what "CH" is...


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

CH = Club House

Link to discussion http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=104642

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

veedubb67 said:


> CH = Club House
> 
> Link to discussion http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=104642
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Trying to register- 
"Name 1 of the 4 topics not allowed on the forum:
This question is a means of preventing automated form submissions by spambots."

How on earth can I answer this?

The rules state "You agree not to post any abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, sexually-orientated or any other material"
Which of these is considered one of the four? I cannot find a special listing of banned topics yet.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Religion and Politics are two of them...

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The form rejected "Religion" and is now asking "What are the first 3 words of the forum Golden Rule:"


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Here you go Rich: 

*The Golden Rule*
"Post unto others, as you would have them post unto you"... In other words, think about what you are saying and what you have typed before hitting the Enter Key.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Good rule- I delete most of my posts before hitting 'Reply'

I did get signed up, spent a little time wandering around but I could not find the Zombie Family in the Model Museum - I was looking in the last month roster. Will spend more time looking later, still at work right now...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Ummmm... if your at work I don't recommend pulling those pics up. Unless you have a corner desk with you back to a wall like I do


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Richard Baker said:


> Good rule- I delete most of my posts before hitting 'Reply'
> 
> I did get signed up, spent a little time wandering around but I could not find the Zombie Family in the Model Museum - I was looking in the last month roster. Will spend more time looking later, still at work right now...


Sorry for any confusion, it's the Model Museum thread on the Board Index Forum. Model Museum is the first thread under Building, painting and sculpting.

I will hopefully submit some images to the actual reference museum section shortly :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> Thanks!
> Trying to register-
> "Name 1 of the 4 topics not allowed on the forum:
> This question is a means of preventing automated form submissions by spambots."
> ...


During the registration process there is a link presented to the rules.
http://www.theclubhouse1.net/forumrules.htm

The Q and A CAPCHA used serves 2 purposes. 
First it keeps most spambots out of the forum.
Second, it makes sure people actually read the rules at least once.

(I guess there is a third purpose. It avoids having to use those garbled letter/number things. Which don't really stop spammers, but most normal people have a heck of a time reading. Myself included.)


----------

